# Hornets in Southwest Division



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

what do you think about the Hornets and the Southwest Division? Is there any chance to reach the playoffs against those teams?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

It's gonna be tough as a hornets fan next season! Being in the strongest division doesn't make it easier. But I think now, with Byron Scott, and if they can get someone for Mash, they have a shot at the playoffs!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

If they can stay healthy, I think they have a legit shot at getting the 7th or 8th seed next year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Devestata, you should change the subtitle on the forum name. Currently it reads: Ready to sting the *Central Division*. Change it to Southwest.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Magloire gives them at least a shot. He is defintly needed and will take a bigger role against western conference teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes if they can trade Mashburn for a capable swingman. Someone like Washington might take Mashburn, because they need a legit SF and he would give them that (and his contract is relatively short at 2 years left). If he doesn't work out next year, trade his expiring contract for someone who wants cap room.

Also since the Hornets are moving to the West, they should look to trading with someone who has a surplus of SG's. They need one in the worst way. Washington makes the most sense in my mind because they have Stackouse, Hughes, Hayes and Dixon.

A Hughes, Dixon and Jared Jeffries deal would keep them in the playoff hunt with a healthy B. Diddy IMO.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Depneds on the Offseasons of the lower level teams in the west. I dont think they can the Hornets dont have enough players and barely got in the playoffs in the east.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

It's too soon to say at this point b/c free agency can change a lot. For example, will Dallas re-sign Nash or is he going to the Suns. 
Also, let's not forget that Denver made the playoffs in the West, so based on that alone, I believe the Hornets should make it to the playoffs. Still, it's too soon to tell at this time imo.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

THE PERFECT TRADE

With this trade both the Hornets and Wizards will have a shot at making the playoffs for the respective conferences. The trade sends Jamal Mashburn to the Washington Wizards and Jerry Stackhouse and Jared Jeffries to the New Orleans Hornets.


The Hornets get their shooting guard, who the Wizards want to get rid of. He has about the same contract as Mashburn so that's not a big deal. They also get Jeffries to replace Mash as the starting SF. Hornets then draft Sergei Monya who could play SG or SF.

New Orleans Hornets
PG - BDiddy / Armstrong
SG - Stack / Wesley / Alexander
SF - Jeffries / Lynch / Monya
PF - PJ Brown / West
C - Magloire / Taylor



The Wizards will lose Juan Dixon in the expansion draft. Jarvis Hayes is a good backup to have for Mash incase he gets injured. Wizads end up drafting Andre Igoudala who will be there future SG/SF.

Washington Wizards
PG - Arenas / Blake
SG - Hughes / Iguodala
SF - Mashburn / Hayes
PF - Brown / Laettner
C - Haywoode / Etan

* I'd like to give credit to Hong Kong Fooey who helped me see this vision.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

If the Francis for T-Mac trade goes through our division got a whole lot tougher. I think we would need to make a major trade to stay competitive.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> If the Francis for T-Mac trade goes through our division got a whole lot tougher. I think we would need to make a major trade to stay competitive.


I agree!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> I agree!


Well, its gone through. And don't forget the Mav's trade for Shaq...


----------

